# 2022 TIDEWATER 2110 BAYMAX $ 51,455.00



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS MANGROVE COLORED TIDEWATER 2110 BAYMAX JUST ARRIVED POWERED WITH A F150LB MOTOR, HURRY THIS IS LAST ONE I GOT WONT LAST LONG  CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS 361-758-2140 $51,455.00






































































*


----------

